# Completed first switch control box



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

Just got finished putting my first of 2 control boxes. It's taken quite a while working on this at work when I was slow but I'm satisfied with the results, I may have my wife paint the track on as I'm no artist, for now the tape gets the idea across.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice wiring. Are those the Stapleton 751s
turnout motor switches?

What are your turnouts tortoise or twin coil?

Actually it's very simple to paint the track diagram
on your panel.

You spray the entire panel in the color you want
your tracks to show. Then use a tape to cover
what will be the tracks. You overspray
the whole panel, then pull the tapes.
I used rattle cans for the paint.

Don


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

DonR said:


> Very nice wiring. Are those the Stapleton 751s
> turnout motor switches?
> 
> What are your turnouts tortoise or twin coil?
> ...


Yes the Stapelton 751Ds, using Atlas twin coil turnouts.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Where did you get the plastic box with connectors? A computer store? Great idea - my last control box I used spade connectors. This is way more efficient and better looking.


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

The box is a bud box, you can get on amazon or digi-key, I used the mill to cut the holes for the connectors, they can be found online as well, we had them in the lab at work. The big one is a D-subminiature connector DB37, they come in all sizes (9,15,25,37,50) the power connector is just a bulkhead Banana power jack.

http://www.amazon.com/BUD-Industrie...qid=1462598182&sr=8-2&keywords=bud+box+cu3286

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/assmann-wsw-components/A-DS-37-LL-Z/AE10990-ND/1241787

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/pomona-electronics/6883/501-1316-ND/737883


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I wish I had the 751Ds for my twin coil turnouts.

Give us a review of how well they work.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Another way to make the track diagram is to use StripStyrene. I used 0.06x0.25 inch strips then when to Michales and got a couple of enamel paint pens and used those to color the styrene, gives it that 3d effect.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Another way to make the track diagram is to use StripStyrene. I used 0.06x0.25 inch strips then when to Michales and got a couple of enamel paint pens and used those to color the styrene, gives it that 3d effect.


You could also just paint the styrene strips before installation.

One other product I have used successfully is Chart-Pak tape, which is kind of like really thin electricians tape.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, but I wanted to paint the clear plastic I used for the back so I glued the strips on first then sprayed everything. The paint pens made the task of painting the strip after assembly actually really easy.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Not to sound dumb, but what do those mini-circuit boards attached to the switches do? I've never seen this before. The switches I use are just a two or three pole switch.

-J.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Not to sound dumb, but what do those mini-circuit boards attached to the switches do? I've never seen this before. The switches I use are just a two or three pole switch.
> 
> -J.


The 751D boards are mini capacitive discharge controllers for each turnout. After hitting the momentary toggle switch a burst of electrical power (capacitive discharge) is applied to the turnout motor (solenoid). This prevents switch motors from burning up by applying power to long (no matter how long you hold the switch it only applies power once).

As I recall those used to be available as parts and you assembled them yourself or you could also buy them assembled. Built quite a few of them, they also work the indicator lights for your panel or track-side signals. Very nice units and a good job on your panel!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

